# Fancy Chit box



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.walltools.com/products/drywall-tools/taping-systems/tape-buddy-drywall-taping-machine.html

I think this one is cheaper


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

moore said:


> Encolleuse à bandes HandyJoint [XB160] - YouTube


That's weird. There's no link in Moore's post. But when I quote it, there it is. :blink:


----------

